# i want to donate , where i should start !



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Merry Xmas to all ! 


i would like to know where i need to look or  where to start .ideally i would like to met a family :if they  agree pay for meds - as many eggs i can give i will... just time running fast in june i will be 35 ,which is limit to egg donor.
i know that clinics charge for eggs . i would like that money parents save would go to the baby -they would have  one day ..
thank you in front  for your advices and comments 
Its Christmas time to share  !!


----------



## TattooedMammy (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel the same! I want to get on with it but don't know where to start, esp as i would rather know where it is going than go through an anonymous clinic.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you tried looking on sites such as Pride Angel?  They match people up but also have a forum where there's info about all sorts.


----------

